# Got the ideal local transport.



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Having just purchased our first RV, we decided we needed something to use as local transport rather than having to take the RV itself if we wanted to go anywhere. I used to have a Burgman 400 many years ago, and that would have been ideal. We already have an Easy-Lifter 200kg hydraulic bike-lift, with US towbar fittings, for use on my Ford F150 pick-up truck, so a small scooter seemed the answer. As if by fate, a 2004 Burgman 400 appeared for sale in our local paper. It's in excellent condition, weights just 175 kgms, and can carry two people for as far as you could want to go, in comfort (weather notwithstanding :lol: ). So, in the space of a week, we've bought the RV and the local transport to go with it, but haven't actually got either in our hands yet.......!! 

(BTW, for anyone looking for a really comfortable mode of transport for 2 that will fit on the back of an RV without overloading it, or needing a separate trailer, the Burgman 400 is hard to beat.)

Now, it all seems to be going just too well........  There's bound to be something I've forgotten... :doubt: Now we've got to work out where we are going on our first outing, and drive the Coach down from Telford, and.....and.......excuse me I'm going to lay down for a bit, my head hurts.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Chris
isnt motorhoming supposed to be stress free or am i missing something 
my theory is dont panic till somebody tells you to
:roll: 
happy trails
Tony


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Chrisdy,

Glad to hear it is all coming together for you.

When do you collect your vehicles?


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

winniebagotony said:


> Hi Chris
> isnt motorhoming supposed to be stress free or am i missing something
> my theory is dont panic till somebody tells you to
> :roll:
> ...


It's the "am I missing something" that worries me..... I'm sure it will all come together without any problems, and I certainly intend for the actual use of the RV to be a stress-buster. It's just that everything seems to be falling into place far too smoothly. I was expecting it to take weeks to find the right RV, and even longer to find the right scooter. I just start looking over my shoulder when everything just drops into place almost without trying....!! Seriously, I am one very happy bunny at present, so long may it continue.


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

tokkalosh said:


> Hi Chrisdy,
> 
> Glad to hear it is all coming together for you.
> 
> When do you collect your vehicles?


Hopefully the scooter will be delivered next week, with new tyres, full service and 12 months MOT, and the RV will be collected probably the last week in April. Easter is rather holding up the paperwork, because I also got a customised Reg Number which was again exactly what I wanted, when I wanted it, but the docs for that have not yet arrived. So there are lots of things happening in parallel and I hope to have everything in place (and at my place) by the end of April at the latest.


----------

